
Automatically Find Answers for Homework/Quizzes – Homework Helper - kylehoell
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/homework-helper/dgfigglmnhnamfjbccjoiomogdmglnpa
======
kylehoell
Homework Helper is an Open Source Chrome Extension, that allows users to right
click on Highlighted text/questions, and search for answers using Quizlet.
These answers are then stored in a nice card UI, where users can scroll
through a list, the items are stored from greatest percentage match, to the
lowest. Users can also copy the answer, or even launch the Quizlet page the
answer came from!

Chrome Store: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/homework-
helper/dg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/homework-
helper/dgfigglmnhnamfjbccjoiomogdmglnpa)

Github: [https://github.com/subnub/Homework-
helper](https://github.com/subnub/Homework-helper)

